# Clen Only Cycle



## wannabebeef (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey all, I have done research on clen only cycles but I just wanted to make sure I got it all right. (Probably sounds like crap but I actually have  )

1. 2 weeks on/off is recommended?

2. No PCT is required?

3. Build up then taper off? e.g. 20/20/20/40/40/40/60/60/60/40/40/40/20/20

4. Max recommended daily usage is 100mg?

5. Diet still has to be in check? (which it is anyway)

6. Cycles can be repeated for as long as necessary? Or is there a point at which it gets pointless/dangerous?

7. Clen raises body temperature/heart rate? If so, why is it more effective than an EC stack, if it is at all?

8. It's anti-catabolic? So muscle is spared when cutting?

Thanks


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i think youll find 100mcg very underwhelming! no PCT, taper up so you find out what you can handle, no need to taper down and when you start again after your 2 week break dont bother tapering up... just start at the dose you know you can handle


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

wannabebeef said:


> Hey all, I have done research on clen only cycles but I just wanted to make sure I got it all right. (Probably sounds like crap but I actually have  )
> 
> 1. 2 weeks on/off is recommended?
> 
> ...


1) Yes, or you do 1 day on 1 day off, 2 day on 2 days off etc

2) Correct. You`re not using any test.

3) Looks fine

4) As suggested, this may be too much. try 80mcg at most

5) As with any supplements or training aids

6) Listen to your body. Ever heard the phrase variety is the spice of life? Dont rely to heavily on clen and your body responding too it

7) They both have diffent fundamental chemical bases. Ephedrine caffeine is completely different from clen. I cant give you the full pharmacy chit chat on this as it will take a while, bu if you give it a quick look on the net you`ll see why they are different, although they both have the desired effect

8) Yes. However, with most cutting agents you MAY loose some muscle mass.

What are you stats atm?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

100mcg is not the max, myself and many others do 160mcg and I know of plenty more who do 200mcg.

I'm not recommending you, just informing you that many people run it at these doses


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

why would you wanna run clen alone??


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm on 200mcg/day at the moment, must be well under dosed though!


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

greekgod said:


> why would you wanna run clen alone??


Why wouldn't he?

Fat loss?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> I'm on 200mcg/day at the moment, must be well under dosed though!


What brand you running??

I'm on Alpha pharma astralean, strong stuff :wacko:


----------



## wannabebeef (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow thanks all for the replies  You will all laugh at my stats and tell me not to do clen, and you're all probably right anyway. Currently 6' 0 and around 185 lbs. I want to run a clen only cycle purely for fat loss as I am still quite chunky, but considering the differences I'm seeing purely from diet I'll probably keep away until I feel I really need it. I don't want to take anything else because I don't want to, that's pretty much it. Another question, I read that you should take taurine whilst running a clen cycle? I can't remember why.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Not sure what Taurine does with Clen, maybe to stop pumps or something? I did a light dose of Tbol a year and a half back, Taurine worked wonders. It reduced shin pumps drastically and I slept like a baby.


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

chelios said:


> Not sure what Taurine does with Clen, maybe to stop pumps or something? I did a light dose of Tbol a year and a half back, Taurine worked wonders. It reduced shin pumps drastically and I slept like a baby.


Helps with stopping/lowering pumps


----------



## wannabebeef (Feb 7, 2012)

That's the one. Is there anything else I need to know about going on a clen only cycle or has it all been covered?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Wouldn't bank on clen having any tangible anti catabolic efficiencies.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

love clen, its great if u want a day of work too haha, just show your boss ur shivvering hands haha

when i took clen i simply tappered up, but did 2 on 2 off and the fat was falling off


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> What brand you running??
> 
> I'm on Alpha pharma astralean, strong stuff :wacko:


I'm on Chinese Clen 40mcg tabs, little white tubs with red and blue writing on. Yeah going to use AP's AstraLean next time! What dose you running mate?


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

I've always found the brands claiming to be 40mcg are actually weaker than the brands claiming 20mcg :\


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

What's the best clen brands ATM? That are ideally not underdosed, or not by much.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

chelios said:


> What's the best clen brands ATM? That are ideally not underdosed, or not by much.


Haven't heard any bad things about AP's AstraLean mate, if anything there over dosed I believe!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> Haven't heard any bad things about AP's AstraLean mate, if anything there over dosed I believe!


Thanks, I've also heard good things about alpha pharma clen and they're what I can probably get hold of.

Thanks


----------



## Sophocles (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm gonna give the astralean a try. What sort of loss can I expect over a couple weeks? About lol, I know everyones different.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ap clen all the way! On 120mcg myself 2 week on/off, can't go any higher though, just too much!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sophocles said:


> I'm gonna give the astralean a try. What sort of loss can I expect over a couple weeks? About lol, I know everyones different.


Seriously? How can anyone answer that mate!


----------



## Sophocles (Mar 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Seriously? How can anyone answer that mate!


Lol sorry its a ridiculous question, I know.

Ok well my macros are ok and cals about 3000 daily. Recently cut out the booze. I train 3x wk and limited cardio, 5' 9" and 12st7lbs. 33 yrs old. Not growing but would like to lean up a bit.

Gonna give it a go, just don't want to get my hopes up of losing fat only to find its a pound in two weeks lol.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sophocles said:


> Lol sorry its a ridiculous question, I know.
> 
> Ok well my macros are ok and cals about 3000 daily. Recently cut out the booze. I train 3x wk and limited cardio, 5' 9" and 12st7lbs. 33 yrs old. Not growing but would like to lean up a bit.
> 
> Gonna give it a go, just don't want to get my hopes up of losing fat only to find its a pound in two weeks lol.


Clen is no miracle drug mate! If you want fast results then there is always DNP!


----------



## Sophocles (Mar 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Clen is no miracle drug mate! If you want fast results then there is always DNP!


the sides are worse with DNP, aren't they? Was thinking on T3 with the clen. I've only ever taken OTC supps before.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sophocles said:


> the sides are worse with DNP, aren't they? Was thinking on T3 with the clen. I've only ever taken OTC supps before.


Yeah I suppose they are, but then again that would depend on dosage, some ppl can't handle clen sides, all about trying yourself and see! I haven't yet used DNP but I will be before my hols in June!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

chelios said:


> Not sure what Taurine does with Clen, maybe to stop pumps or something? I did a light dose of Tbol a year and a half back, Taurine worked wonders. It reduced shin pumps drastically and I slept like a baby.


Clen strips the taurine from your liver and it can induce muscle cramps.

By taking a Taurine supplement (5-10mg daily) then hopefully it will keep the ramps away (can get really bad cramp from it)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Big Ste said:


> I'm on Chinese Clen 40mcg tabs, little white tubs with red and blue writing on. Yeah going to use AP's AstraLean next time! What dose you running mate?


I've used the chinese ones before myself, first batch really good, second not as strong.

Running astralean at 160mcg at 2days on 2 days off


----------



## Sophocles (Mar 17, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah I suppose they are, but then again that would depend on dosage, some ppl can't handle clen sides, all about trying yourself and see! I haven't yet used DNP but I will be before my hols in June!





G-man99 said:


> Clen strips the taurine from your liver and it can induce muscle cramps.
> 
> By taking a Taurine supplement (5-10mg daily) then hopefully it will keep the ramps away (can get really bad cramp from it)


Noted. Cheers for that, guys


----------



## wannabebeef (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you think AP clen would be too strong for a first time user? Since it's 40mg per tab, would I be better off going with another brand? Or are the tabs breakable?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

wannabebeef said:


> Do you think AP clen would be too strong for a first time user? Since it's 40mg per tab, would I be better off going with another brand? Or are the tabs breakable?


They should all be dosed accurately so40mcg should be 40mcg whichever brand they are, AP just feel good :thumb:

Just taper up and see how you feel, the sides are easily manageable and subside after a few times at the higher dose


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Tbh your advised to startbon 40Mg anyway, so see how you feel.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I got hold of some alpha pharma clen but I have a question.

they're 40Mg tabs, when I taper up to say 100 Mg, would I be splitting through the day? Or all at once?

Also being my first cycle, should 100Mg a day be about right and safe, or about 120Mg?

Cheers


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

@OP

I follow this:

2days ON and then 2 days OFF

Day 1 - clen & T3

Day 2 - clen & T3

Day 3 - T5 & Yohimbine HCL

Day 4 - T5 & Yohimbine HCL

& repeat until you fall through a grate :laugh

Dosage needs to be person-specific - I can handle medium levels of clen but only low levels of yohimbine (larger dose makes me feel 'ill' all day long).

Works for me.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

chelios said:


> Hey guys, I got hold of some alpha pharma clen but I have a question.
> 
> they're 40Mg tabs, when I taper up to say 100 Mg, would I be splitting through the day? Or all at once?
> 
> ...


Dose it all AM, with the alpha clen I won't go above 120mcg, you will find the right dose for you after a week or so mate


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have run clen on its own and loved it fat really drops off might try adding some t3 new time


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Dose it all AM, with the alpha clen I won't go above 120mcg, you will find the right dose for you after a week or so mate


Thanks mate. Thinking to start with 40Mg then progress. Hoping it does good things. Diets pretty well and in my calorie range for weight loss. Going to throw a few.more protein shakes whilst on clen to keep protein at a stable amount.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Do people think its better to take the daily dose at once or break it up?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

chelios said:


> Do people think its better to take the daily dose at once or break it up?


I don't think it matters mate i've done both with good results,benefit of splitting the dose is that you're less likely to suffer sides in my experience,others may disagree and there may be some scientific reason for not doing this but either way has worked fine for me.


----------

